# Linux für Internetcafe Wo Linux-zusatzprogramme



## KYS (21. April 2004)

Möchte ein Internetcafe aufmachen mit Linux, da es besser, sicherer und so sein soll. kenn mich nur nicht mit aus. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ne spezielle Software für Kostenkontrolle usw für Linux in Internetcafes herbekomm? Oder hat jemand allgemein Erfahrung oder Ideen? Wäre superklasse.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. April 2004)

Nicht ganz einfaches Unterfangen. Es kommt jetzt darauf an, wieviel Energie und Geld du in die Sache stecken möchtest. Ganz kostenlos wird es wohl nicht ablaufen.

Außerdem mußt Du Dich entscheiden ob Du die Surfzeiten selbst überwachen (lassen) möchtest oder ein automatisches System verwenden, das nach abgelaufener Zeit selbst die Verbindung kappt. So entscheidet sich auch ob Du mit Passworten, Magnetkarten oder einem Geldschlitz arbeiten möchtest.

Günstig wäre ein Linux-Router mit entsprechender Software.

Zum Beispiel Linux-Router und Linux Klienten:
http://akinimod.sourceforge.net/icafereal.html

oder Linux-Router und Windows Klienten:
Cakrawala Internet Cafe --- die Website scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben, außerdem möchtest Du sowieso nicht Windows Rechner verwenden =D

----

Zu Linux im Internetcafé:
Ist eine sehr gute Wahl, da man sogar ältere Systeme verwenden kann. Ich habe einem guten Freund einen Satz GNU/Debian Linux auf Pentium 500er  (oder 533? Naja, irgendwie ältere Prozessoren) PCs  (384 MB RAM) gespielt mit XFCE 3 (es gibt mittlerweile Version 4) als grafische Oberfläche (sehr sehr schnell und klein). Die Systeme starten/booten schnell und die grafische Oberfläche ist sofort da.

Allerdings hat der Freund ein Coin-System einbauen lassen. Sprich: Sich eine Software schreiben lassen, die auf ein Münzen-Einwurfsystem reagiert. Ich bevorzuge eine kostenlose Variante


----------



## derGugi (22. April 2004)

@Neurodeamon:
Es ist mir schon in einem anderen Thread aufgefallen: Es heisst nich GNU/Debian Linux sondern Debian GNU/Linux! ;-)


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. April 2004)

@derGugi: Danke für den Hinweis, aber schlechte Angewohnheiten wird man so schwer los. Ich weiß es, aber ich sage und schreibe es immer anders herum


----------

